# Bergwerk-Schriftart und Logo



## zockbock (14. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr Bergwerker,
ich suche die Bergwerk-Schriftart und das Logo!
Kann mir da einer von euch weiter helfen?

Gruß
ZB


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

wie meinstn das ? schrifttyp - wie der sich nennt oder was ? das logo is auf der bergwerkpage doch auch zu sehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zockbock (14. März 2005)

Genau! Ich brauch den Namen des Schrifttyps und das Logo, wenn's geht als EPS Datei oder TIFF!
Mit dem GIF auf der Homepage ist nix anzufangen!


----------



## Fettkloß (14. März 2005)

du willst doch nicht zuhause im keller aus nem alten alu kettler bock nen bergwerk machen ???????!!!!!!!
willst du aufkleber machen lassen ? wende dich an rocklandbiker , der hat die massenweise . aber sie werden jetzt sehr sehr teuer sein !!

ich hätte dir einen gürtel anzubieten - is aber auch nicht billig !!! oder nen logo aufkleber mit 35 cm durchmesser - ist aber auch nicht billig !!! oder nen trikot, renault / bergwerk , ist aber erst recht nicht billig !!!!

also was hast du vor ?


----------



## zockbock (14. März 2005)

Mannmannmann,
Du hast es erfasst ich will mein Stahlmonster auf'n Scanner legen, will's dann im Rechner neu Lackieren und dann ein BW draus machen!

 

Nee, quatsch absoluter Schwachsinn!

Ich will was Testen und dazu brauch ich den Kram eben, wenn's klappt und ich damit fertig bin kann ich Dir zeigen für was ich's brauch. Vorher geht's leider nicht!

Also wat is, kannste mir helfen oder nicht?


----------



## Brägel (14. März 2005)

zockbock schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Bergwerker,
> ich suche die Bergwerk-Schriftart und das Logo!
> Kann mir da einer von euch weiter helfen?
> 
> ...



wie wäre es, wenn du mal bei Bergwerk direkt fragst? Urheberrechte sind nicht veräußerbar und Nutzungsrechte zunächst mit demUrheber zu vereinbaren


----------



## locationmaster (15. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Urheberrechte sind nicht veräußerbar und Nutzungsrechte zunächst mit demUrheber zu vereinbaren




ich denke dass bw da keine rechte hat, da schrifttyp und logo (ausser dem kranz drumrum) nicht von bw sind


----------



## Fettkloß (15. März 2005)

@ locationmaster - doch bergwerk hat das recht an dem namen , zumindest dort wo es fahrräder betrifft . ich habe beim patent und markenamt nachgeschaut und siehe da - bergwerk ist ein eingetragener markennamen und sükrü gürses ist der besitzer des selbigen . wenn es den schrifttyp wirklich gibt ist der natürlich zu benutzen und das logo auch , nur halt nicht im zusammenhang mit bikes .
wenns dich interressiert dann mach mal www.dpma.de und melde dich an


----------



## zockbock (15. März 2005)

@Brägel 
Naja ich weiß zumindest, das das Logo von Magma-KA gemacht wurde.
Da dies Webdesigner sind werden die mir das Logo nicht so einfach mal zur Verfügung stellen.

@Fettkloß
Ich will ja nix verbotenes machen. Klar weiß ich, dass ich das Logo zusammen mit der Schrift in einem anderen Zusammenhang oder ohne die Einwilligung von BW veröffetlichen darf, aber dass hab' ich auch gar nicht vor!
Für den privaten Gebrauch darf ich dies aber wohl machen, nur wird weder Magma-KA noch BW irgend etwas einfach mal so zum Spass rausrücken!
Ich will auch ganz sicher keine Mogelpackung basteln!
Vor allem was würd's mir bringen, denn nur wo Bergwerk draufsteht ist auch Bergwerk drin!

Falls ich nix bekomm', hab ich halt Pech gehabt!


----------



## carloz (15. März 2005)

@zockbock: Wo ist das Problem das nachzubaun ? Hatten wir ja auch gem8 und nix von BW bekommen. Allerdings haben wir dort nachgefragt, ob das in Ordnung geht !

greetZ
Carlo*Z*


----------



## Fettkloß (15. März 2005)

von mir aus kanns tu ruhig ne neue bergwerkmarke erfinden - mir persönlich ist das egal   frag doch mal rocklandbiker , der hat schon fürs forum sticker gemacht die wir idioten jetzt aufm kühlschrank , notebook , auto , kloschüssel & schminkspiegel bappen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (15. März 2005)

... ich habe das Logo nur auf meinem Rad ... sonst nirgendwo ...


----------



## pen (15. März 2005)

hallo fetti.

und als t-shirts tragen.

so sind wir deppen nun mal.


----------



## Fettkloß (15. März 2005)

stimmt - voll vergessen


----------



## Nomercy (15. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fetti.
> und als t-shirts tragen.
> so sind wir deppen nun mal.



... ich hatte das Shirt noch niiiiiiiiiiie an ..., dafür aber  das Notebook.


----------

